# MorphOS 3.0 bientôt sur votre PowerBook G4 1,67 Ghz



## Papiosaur (3 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me présente Papiosaur, passionné par l'Amiga et par MorphOS, un environnement AmigaOS compatible qui fonctionne sur plusieurs modèles Mac G4.

La version 3.0 devrait être disponible d'ici la fin de l'année sur les PowerBook G4 à 1,67 Ghz.

Plus d'infos sur mon site dédié à MorphOS:

http://www.meta-morphos.org

A très bientôt j'espère


----------

